# SX Trail for downhill?



## jpine93 (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm considering buying a used SX Trail. I want a bike that basically can do everything. Its main purpose will be downhill and freeride, I do ride some xc trails. I know its plenty good for freeride, but haven't really heard how it is with downhill. I'm not necessarily going to race downhill with it, but will be riding a good number of downhill-style trails and I'm wondering how it will handle the downhill trails.

If your from the bay area, I'm talking about trails like Dead Campers, World Cup, Pacifica trails (boyscout, crack, mile, ect) and trails at Northstar like Karpiel, Dogbone, Boondocks, ect.

Any info you have would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## idaho biker 90 (Jun 24, 2007)

It works fine for me. I do mainly freeride, but some dh in the summer.

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/41436/l/


----------



## jpine93 (Aug 7, 2007)

have you taken it on any steep and rocky stuff? How does it handle that?


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

I had an SX trail. It sucked for pedalling uphill and on resort runs it felt too puny, was dying for big 8" travel fork up front. Some people love it though.


----------



## jpine93 (Aug 7, 2007)

The one that I am looking at right now has a 66 SL ATA up front that goes from 140mm to 180mm, so thats not quite 8 in. but close enough for me. I agree on pedaling uphill though. I demoed one and I thought it pedaled fine on the flats and slight uphill, but any actuall uphill was pretty tough. 

Any one else?


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

dusthuffer said:


> I had an SX trail. It sucked for pedalling uphill and on resort runs it felt too puny, was dying for big 8" travel fork up front. Some people love it though.


Agreed. I picked up a Morewood Izimu instead for the DH stuff, and decided I was over pedaling uphill anyways.


----------



## jpine93 (Aug 7, 2007)

So you guys both think that the SX is a bad pick for a resort bike?


----------



## idaho biker 90 (Jun 24, 2007)

I dont know about anyone else, but it feels really good to me. If you wanna also look at the Transition dirtbag that is a nice bike and its pretty cheap. I really do like mine though. To me it feels fine over rocky areas.


----------



## ccspecialized (Dec 30, 2008)

I just built up a used 06 SX frame, been riding it for about 3 weeks now. It's amazing. Pretty rocky terrain where I'm at and it kill's everything. As it sits now I have all shimano SLX components on it and a pretty crappy used Z1 fork (while im saving for something better). If you find a deal, pull the trigger.


----------



## One_Speed (Aug 3, 2007)

jpine93 said:


> So you guys both think that the SX is a bad pick for a resort bike?


No. it is a great bike you can ride local trail and hit the resorts.

if your not going to ride local stuff then get a full on dh bike. which will be overkill for most stuff except crack.

Otherwise the SX trail will be great for uc and pacifica. When you get on rougher trails like crack and karpiel you may be little slower than full on dh bike, but you can make up for it in so many other places.

I think it is a fun bike to ride since it is more flickable and lighter easier to pedal than full on dh bike. Will also be able to ride XC trails easier than dh bike.


----------



## dementedfatty (Apr 15, 2006)

my friend had an sx trail last year at northstar and he shredded with it. He could do every trail but some i.e. Vietnam were not fun but they were still do-able. I say do it.


----------



## jpine93 (Aug 7, 2007)

this is exactly what I want to hear. Anyone else got any other imput?


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

Raging the piss out of mine DH... 34lbs and WAAAAAAY fast.









Even though this is the new model year, the older frame style is still an awesome DH machine. very flickable and nimble. If you know what you're doing downhill it's a great alternative to spice things up a bit. It's way more fun then any of my old DH sleds.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

here is an older one that i use at BigSky n whatnot durring summer.


----------



## jpine93 (Aug 7, 2007)

SamL3227 said:


> here is an older one that i use at BigSky n whatnot durring summer.


I am assuming that since you posted the photo, you think it handles the downhill at Big Sky well?


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

chooofoojoo said:


> Raging the piss out of mine DH... 34lbs and WAAAAAAY fast.
> 
> View attachment 453497
> 
> ...


DHing the Rovals? Got any time on them? They hold up?

Nice bike BTW....looks like a great compromise, a dual crown bike that you can actually climb a bit with if you wanted to (you could easily put the FD back). What do Spesh think about the Boxxer on the SX? Warranty issues? Did it not freak out the geometry? (although I guess if it did you could always lower the stanchions a little bit in the clamps and get back to essentially the same A-C measurement...).

:thumbsup:


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

I use mine for both and I have a DHR also. Yet I still rock the sxtrail 80% of the time.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

Iceman2058 said:


> DHing the Rovals? Got any time on them? They hold up?
> 
> Nice bike BTW....looks like a great compromise, a dual crown bike that you can actually climb a bit with if you wanted to (you could easily put the FD back). What do Spesh think about the Boxxer on the SX? Warranty issues? Did it not freak out the geometry? (although I guess if it did you could always lower the stanchions a little bit in the clamps and get back to essentially the same A-C measurement...).
> 
> :thumbsup:


Loving the roval wheels. side to side transitions and flick-a-bility are amazing with such little rolling weight. durability is pretty good. haven't had to true them yet. i am 145lbs or so, so i'm not too hard on wheels.

Screw climbing with it.. hahaha. i could but that is in no way why i built it. I built it as a play DH bike that's retarded fun to ride. i wanted something capable, yet had the poise and ability to flick around and do whatever i wanted to. no dh monster truck for me.

Cannot comment officially on what Spec has to say about the a2c... i'm talking to them today, but sam hill raced one with a boxxer in sea otter....

oh and the new boxxer has an a2c virtually the same as my old totem (all of 2 or 3 mm longer) so no real HA change at all.


----------



## 3034 (Apr 12, 2006)

You don't see many sx trails at northstar,
its 90% dual crown big rigs. it will work but you'll want a dh bike at northstar


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I've seen plenty of SX Trails at Northstar, mostly with 36's, Totems, and some lowered Boxxers.

Not the best bike, but not a bad bike.


----------



## One_Speed (Aug 3, 2007)

The best bike for northstar isnt going to be the best bike for most of the other trails mentioned. 

Think about this:
What amount of your time do you ride northstar vs what amount you ride everywhere else?

Well you gotta compromise somewhere to ride all the trails the op mentioned with one bike. 

Probably Best case scenario is SX trail for local stuff then dh bike for northstar. Would be nice.

IMHO< It's a bike that can do everything ok. Doesn't excel at dh or climbing but it is fun to ride and a realistic bike to ride more everywhere.


----------



## snow-man (Aug 19, 2004)

jpine, the SXT Trail can handle pretty much anything you throw at it.

It's tough to answer your question on here cause none of us know how you ride...or what you are coming from?

I'm gunna roll the dice and say that the SX will rock your socks off no matter what terrian you throw at it.

I've owned an '06 SXT (sold that), and currently have an '09 SXT and a '07 Demo 7 I





IMO:
I use my Demo (39lbs) for big stuff, it's super plush and more forgiving...if I have a DH race I'd take the Demo.

My SXT (36lbs) is my trail bike, I do everything with it from climbing to hitting the same DH runs as my Demo...this thing can RAIL, with a little more effort than my Demo. It's more nimble and more efficiant than the Demo, so it takes less out of you. The Demo takes some muscle, and will reward you back with the ride of a Demo.
Again...it all comes down to the rider and the trail and experiance.
ChooFooJoo knows that he's doing...I've always gotten good advice from that guy and he's always had some pretty sick rides built up right. I would assume he also knows how to ride them.
The new SXT rides different from the previous models, this one is stiffer and takes a square-edge hit better due to re-design in suspension...and I notice it.
As for the previous models...they are very impressive, would you notice a difference between the current and previous...I don' t know, cause I don't know your level or riding.

If your racing DH ChoooFooJoo's would be a prime example of what an SXT should look like. If your riding trail/freeride...mine hits the mark as with some others I've seen on here.
If you want an aggresive freeride/DH bike soley...that would be the Demo 7 ( 7.75in. with reducer removed)
Demo 8 is pure DH.

Good luck!


----------



## jpine93 (Aug 7, 2007)

The one that I am looking at is an 07 SX T with a 66 SL ATA up front and a DHX 4 coil in the back. I'd say my riding level is intermediate/advanced, but probably closer to advanced in the DH/FR category. As far as just trail riding, I consider myself pretty damn good (not trying to be cocky, just trying to get correct info).

Based on that stuff, do you still agree with your suggestions?


----------



## jpine93 (Aug 7, 2007)

and also, if it helps, my riding style is a fast and flowy style.


----------



## snow-man (Aug 19, 2004)

jpine93 said:


> and also, if it helps, my riding style is a fast and flowy style.


Jpine: Do it :thumbsup: 
You won't have any regrets and if it's one bike that can do it call you are looking for...the SXT is it. Just watch Roam or Seasons to see what the SXT can do.
The Demo....not a bike you want to pedal.
I won't mention the benifits to FSR in fear of starting the FSR vs. whatever debate but all I can say is that I've rode alot of bikes in my 16 years of riding...and I've always gone back to FSR.
Keep in mind a new SXT will cost you between $3K and $3300
So if you buying used make sure your getting a deal. I sold my 2006 SXT one with a 66 R and a DHX 4 for $1500 back in early 2008..GOOD shape too


----------



## adamm3 (Mar 26, 2007)

First I would rate my experience and style similar to yours. I have an 07 SXT with 08 55 ATA/DHX 5.0 setup. I have had a pass to Mammoth 2 seasons back and Northstar last year and rode the SXT. For the resorts I have a set of beater DeeTrax with 2.5 Nevegals DH casing (that set is heavy!). For the trail (Rim trail, local reno and carson desert stuff, downieville, mr toad's), I ride a set of DT EX1750 with 2.35 Nevegals. The DT setup loses a ton of weight...the bike comes in around 34 lbs with the light setup. Sometimes I will switch out the steeper shuttle for longer rides...and rarely I will switch out the 55mm stem for a 70mm piece. 

So my impressions are that the bike climbs just fine ( I rode a 120mm stumpjumper before this bike), just not fast. If you like sitting in 22-34 then you wont mind climbing it. I am never in a rush up 

I have thought about trading up to a big bike this year, but replacing the SXT with 2 new bikes is not gonna happen (5-6" trail bike and 8" DH). Its not the best at DH, but I have had NO issues with it. I check all the bearings a couple times a year and keep up on the maintenance, but beyond that it has been reliable. If you are smooth and good at picking lines, then it will be fun. I have ridden a Demo 8 for 3 days at Mammoth and ridden a Rocky Mountain Flatline at Whistler for 2 days. Sure they are faster, but not that much until it gets super rocky.

for what its worth I am planning a week at Whistler this July and have made the decision to drive up from Carson City for the sole purpose of being able to bring my SXT. I will ride the park and plan on pedaling it in the valley there on some of the local trails.

adam


----------



## jpine93 (Aug 7, 2007)

snow-man said:


> Jpine: Do it :thumbsup:
> You won't have any regrets and if it's one bike that can do it call you are looking for...the SXT is it. Just watch Roam or Seasons to see what the SXT can do.
> The Demo....not a bike you want to pedal.
> I won't mention the benifits to FSR in fear of starting the FSR vs. whatever debate but all I can say is that I've rode alot of bikes in my 16 years of riding...and I've always gone back to FSR.
> ...


I just offered the guy $1600 shipped, so that would be around $1500 for the bike.


----------



## jpine93 (Aug 7, 2007)

adamm3 said:


> First I would rate my experience and style similar to yours. I have an 07 SXT with 08 55 ATA/DHX 5.0 setup. I have had a pass to Mammoth 2 seasons back and Northstar last year and rode the SXT. For the resorts I have a set of beater DeeTrax with 2.5 Nevegals DH casing (that set is heavy!). For the trail (Rim trail, local reno and carson desert stuff, downieville, mr toad's), I ride a set of DT EX1750 with 2.35 Nevegals. The DT setup loses a ton of weight...the bike comes in around 34 lbs with the light setup. Sometimes I will switch out the steeper shuttle for longer rides...and rarely I will switch out the 55mm stem for a 70mm piece.
> 
> So my impressions are that the bike climbs just fine ( I rode a 120mm stumpjumper before this bike), just not fast. If you like sitting in 22-34 then you wont mind climbing it. I am never in a rush up
> 
> ...


We sound like similar riders (I just sold my Stumpy so I could get a bike with a bit more travel.) and it sounds like we ride the same stuff, so that really helps. If I get the right price on this one, I'm going to pull the trigger. Thanks so much for all the help guys!!!! I really appreciate it.


----------



## gil_caz (Jul 12, 2006)

i saw kyle straight at bootleg racing one with a 40.... of course he was fast on it. in case you didnt know, bootleg is a pretty bad ass place for dh.


----------



## stepanov (May 9, 2006)

It's an amazing bike man! As long as you've got the skill for it you can rip extremely rocky stuff on that bike. If you don't have the skill, the bike will teach you.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

stepanov said:


> It's an amazing bike man! As long as you've got the skill for it you can rip extremely rocky stuff on that bike. If you don't have the skill, the bike will teach you.


Ha thats the best answer.


----------



## ccspecialized (Dec 30, 2008)

jpine93 said:


> We sound like similar riders (I just sold my Stumpy so I could get a bike with a bit more travel.) and it sounds like we ride the same stuff, so that really helps. If I get the right price on this one, I'm going to pull the trigger. Thanks so much for all the help guys!!!! I really appreciate it.


That's crazy, I upgraded to mine from a stumpy. Not only will you not be disappointed, but you'll ******* love the SXT. LOVE.


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

jpine93 said:


> I just offered the guy $1600 shipped, so that would be around $1500 for the bike.


Not a bad price. I just found one for 1100, and another for 1200, both clean as hell.


----------



## jpine93 (Aug 7, 2007)

cyrix said:


> Not a bad price. I just found one for 1100, and another for 1200, both clean as hell.


Where are they listed? I might have to take a look at those...


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

jpine93 said:


> Where are they listed? I might have to take a look at those...


Heh, aww come on, I can't just give away the bikes I'm looking at and want to buy. I'll link you to one sx though. It's pretty much completely stock from the company though. No frills here for 1100. I'm in kinda the same boat as you. I need a good all around bike after my dh sled got yoinked, then I had some medical problems. But now I need to ease on back into the sport.

http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/450640/ I gave up interest because the other one I was looking at has some considerable upgrades for only a benjamin more. Good luck on the purchase man.

btw: It says enduro, but don't be misled. It's still an sx, and a tank.


----------



## StevelKnivel (Jun 23, 2007)

cyrix said:


> It says enduro, but don't be misled. It's still an sx, and a tank.


Nope. That's an Enduro not a SXT. The look almost identical, but the Enduros had lighter tubing, different geo., and less rear travel due to a shorter stroke rear shock. Still a good all-round bike but not as DH friendly.


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

StevelKnivel said:


> Nope. That's an Enduro not a SXT. The look almost identical, but the Enduros had lighter tubing, different geo., and less rear travel due to a shorter stroke rear shock. Still a good all-round bike but not as DH friendly.


I'm aware of the differences, but it's basically the same bike as far as I'm concerned. I'd take either or. Most people don't even bother looking for enduro's because they don't know that they're built damn near as tough as the sxt and can be used for most of the same things.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

cyrix said:


> I'm aware of the differences, but it's basically the same bike as far as I'm concerned. I'd take either or. Most people don't even bother looking for enduro's because they don't know that they're built damn near as tough as the sxt and can be used for most of the same things.


i have ridden both, my friend had an enduro with a 36 and i thought it felt quite a bit different to me. i dont like the steeper HT, well i got a totem on mine so that helps with that but the sxt are slacker(better).

i didnt really notice the rear travel difference, but his had a higher bb which i also didnt really like. i dunno bout you but i dont really catch my pedals that much.
'
i dont think there is too much burliness diff. i mean i chainstay craked and i got a new one. really i think just the bit here and there with geo make it that much sweeter.


----------

